
The Optimal Team Size is Five - nreece
http://www.noop.nl/2009/04/the-optimal-team-size-is-five.html
======
blogimus
From the article:

 _Five is also my lucky number. It is my default answer to any question that I
am unable to answer without more information. Five is my personal 42._

